# Bring me Sunshine!



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

We are off tomorrow to France for a few weeks and what we'd like - really, really like - is to find a warm and/or sunny area of France.

Is there anyone in France at the moment who is lapping up a warm day's sunshine, and perhaps a cool beer or two, and is quietly confident that the next few days or week are going to be similar?

If you are that lucky soul could you please let me know which part of France to aim at after we leave the Train at Coquelles on Saturday evening.

Ps - it's hammering it down with rain here at the moment and it doesn't look as if it's going to get any better anytime soon.


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

My sister is in Lyon, and this morning it was hammering down


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Brilliant sunshine and clear blue skies here in Normandy....................

BUT a force 'lots' howling gale blowing.

Ray.


----------



## amydan (Sep 8, 2009)

warming up down here near Agde and the mediterranean


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

About 23 degrees in st dizier (250 miles southwest of du kirque) but mixed cloud, rain and sun all the way down and very windy today.

Meteo France is a goof website. When I last looked it was mixed everywhere apart from the mid south and south east. 

Oooh! Suns just come out.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks for your replies - after looking at Meteo France and Accuweather it doesn't seem as if it's going to be particularly great anywhere in France for the next week or so.

I think we'll just head due south and hope for the best.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

we had brilliant weather from dordogne south, cam argue and Provence. wet on the return journey for 400 miles

hope you find the sun

Aldra


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Thanks folks all for the helpful reports. We'll be heading over on the ferry Monday lunchtime, will check here for ongoing weather updates and we will post local weather too when we arrive. 
Fingers crossed . . .

:hotsun: :glasses2:


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

I think the best word to describe the weather here this year is *UPREDICTBALE* 
In Limousin we are just north of the Dordogne and have had some really nice days but they have tended to be 'one-offs'. Today has been typical - Cloudy patches with some showers, breezy at times but has also had some really warm sunshine. 
So my advise would be to not worry about the forecast - just choose the sort of area you like most and keep your fingers crossed. I doubt you will be disappointed.

Paul


----------



## CourtJester (Aug 26, 2009)

I don't care what the weather is like in France, I'm still very envious of you people about to embark. We went in April. Weather was not too good but we still had a great time.

Cheers.


----------



## jax (May 11, 2007)

Dont rub it in Amydan as its horrible in Scarborough. Suppose to be going to the 60s weekend in Pickering but think we may give it a miss. Wish we were down there in France with you both.


----------

